

SaaS - what to focus on during closed beta - miloshes

Hi guys, I am a co-founder of SaaS+B2B startup http:&#x2F;&#x2F;meevl.com and we are about to conduct beta tests with few companies. What should we focus on during this stage? Do you know any good articles, best practices or advice? We have some ideas but we want to make sure we get the most out of this. Thx
======
skram
About to start a similar process in a month or two and think the following two
articles are helpful, in order:

1\.
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BetaTest.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BetaTest.html)

2\. [http://www.product-launch-kit.com/marketing-articles/beta-
te...](http://www.product-launch-kit.com/marketing-articles/beta-test-for-
success.html)

~~~
miloshes
Thanks skram. I found these resources: 1\.
[http://www.epictrends.com/resources/usability/betatesting.sh...](http://www.epictrends.com/resources/usability/betatesting.shtml)

2\. [http://www.slideshare.net/centercode/sucessful-beta-
testing-...](http://www.slideshare.net/centercode/sucessful-beta-
testing-2034042)

------
palderson
Fantastic resource:

[http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/saas-
metrics-2/](http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/saas-metrics-2/)

